# TPMS relearn tool



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

This has probably already been covered but what do you guys recommend doing for one of these tools what the best one to buy?


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

Here you go. 

http://www.amazon.com/Kent-Moore-EL...2607&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=cruze+relearn+tool


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

x2 that is the one I have and works on all my GM vehicles.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Need that if you want to rotate your tires, but sometimes letting all the air out with that tired jacked up works. Don't do this with the tire on the ground, will break some beads. 

Let's say you have a sports like vehicle with way overpriced tires that are not only unidirectional, but the rears are larger than the front. How can you rotate these? Could switch the left and the rights, but have to be remounted that can do more damage to the tires than anything else. You can't rotate these. Even run across this same problem with cheap tires that are suppose to be bidirectional, they also take a set and even properly balanced act like they are not. Only cure is to put them back on the way they were. 

But yet they say you should rotate your tires every 7,500 miles if you want to maintain your thread wear warranty. But if you do have thread wear, will say you either didn't keep your inflation pressure correct or your vehicle needs alignment. So the bottom line is, the thread wear warranty is worthless unless you want to go to small claims court with plenty of documentation. 

TPMS has made this job even more difficult.

Used to rotate my tires all the time when the spare tire was exactly the same as the other four, this is another for the history books. Reason, to get more miles on my vehicle by getting some use out of that spare. Then a lot easier, because you only have to jack up each wheel once. Try jacking your unibody vehicle diagonally, doesn't know what to make of it.

Road hazard is equally worthless, but did win some battles on this issue, Mostly dealing with a high skilled high school dropout, insist on calling the tire company then handing the phone over to the kid. 

But this also leads to complications with ABS or limited slip, have to replace that half worn tire on the side at double than retail price or else get a code or burn up your limited slip. So have to at least replace that other tire on the other side. And if you rotate, will have to replace all four!!!

Sure the tire manufacturers with their money and power convinced our blood sucking congress to make TPMS and ABS a law. Tire companies are getting four times their money back from us.


----------

